# Gamepad /Joystick in Java



## radiac (24. Okt 2009)

Hallihallo,


ich wollt in meinem Spiel die Funktion für ein Joypad einbauen. So das man eben eine Figur mit einem Joypad steuern kann.

Habe jetzt so eine API von LWJGL installiert.
Als ich das angewand habe, habe ich festgestellt, das es auch das hier gibt.
[Java]
net.java.games.input.Controller
[/Java]

Hat das auch was mit den JoyPads zu tun? Oder ist das ein anderer Controller?
Zudem hab ich auch eine Frage, wenn das auch einer ist... welchen Ihr mir empfehlen würdet.

Und ob es evt. irgendwo ein schönes Tut gibt für die Implementierung.

Wäre Super. 

Big greetz 

Radiac


----------



## Steev (24. Okt 2009)

Schau dir eventuell mal JInput an. Das ist eine Bibliothek, die sich ausschließlich mit Controllern beschäftigt.
Das ist eigendlich so der Standard für Controlleransteuerungen in Java.

Als Hilfsquelle kann ich dir das Buch "Pro Java 6 3D Game Development" von Apress (Davision) empfehlen. (Achtung, Englisch)


----------



## radiac (25. Okt 2009)

Hehe wieder der Steev 

Bist ja richtig aktiv hier .
Hmm, das wäre dann das 7. Buch was ich mir besorge... ich versuch das erstmal so.
Ist die Klasse schon standartmäßig in der Bibliothek oder muss ich das einbasteln?
Weil irgendwie komm ich auf Seiten, die mir sagen das es ein open Projekt ist und es in:
Sun J2SDK 1.4.2+ sei... das neuste ist doch jetzt das 1.6... ist das da auch drin?

Sehr verwirrend .


----------



## Steev (25. Okt 2009)

Hi radiac,

wie du bereits erkannt hast ist JInput eine separate Geschichte, die du dir einbinden musst.
JInput müsste auch mit der aktuellen Java Version noch funktionieren. Das würde ich allerdings noch einmal testen, bevor man es dann in eine Anwendung einbindet.

Da die letzen Änderungen an JInput allerdings am 28.05.2009 durchgeführt wurden gehe ich davon aus, dass einfach vergessen wurde, die Projektseite zu aktualisieren.

Tutorials zu JInput findest du im Netz der Netze einige:

Getting started with JInput
JInput introduction


----------



## radiac (25. Okt 2009)

Oh, coole Sache.

Eingebunden ist es schon. Nur testen muss ich es jetzt noch .
Ich hoffe das klappt.
Ich les mich mal ein bisschen ein. Wenn ich noch Fragen habe, poste ich das hier rein.

Vielen Dank  :toll:


----------



## radiac (25. Okt 2009)

Ahh, mehr als eine Optimale Erklärung kann ich nicht bekommen 


Super Sache mal wieder!!! :toll:


----------



## Evil-Devil (27. Okt 2009)

Ansonsten direkt auf der LWJGL Site schauen. Vielleicht hilft dir die Demo zum Controller weiter 
lwjgl.org - Home of the Lightweight Java Game Library


----------

